# Udev won't give me /dev/ttyS0  (Solved)

## aka.bugle

I need this node for a serial tablet stylus. and the udev used to give me all 4 standard  serial ports in /dev.... now it only gives me ttyS1, ttyS2, and ttyS3.   This is a HP tabletPC  and the /dev/ttyS0 is needed for the digitizer and pen. I think I lost the node after an emerge -uDav world fiasco, but it also might have happened after a kernel upgrade.  here is my dmesg output...

```
Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 (root@HP-tab) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #9 PREEMPT Mon Jan 7 16:02:26 EST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009b800 end: 000000000009b800 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009b800 size: 0000000000004800 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000ce000 size: 0000000000002000 end: 00000000000d0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000e4000 size: 000000000001c000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000003e6f0000 end: 000000003e7f0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003e7f0000 size: 000000000000f000 end: 000000003e7ff000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003e7ff000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 000000003e800000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003e800000 size: 0000000000100000 end: 000000003e900000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fff80000 size: 0000000000080000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009b800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009b800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003e7f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003e7f0000 - 000000003e7ff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003e7ff000 - 000000003e800000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003e800000 - 000000003e900000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 229376) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   229376

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F76D0, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 3E7FBC01, 0028 (r1 PTLTD    RSDT    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 3E7FBC29, 0074 (r1 Compaq 00B5      6040000 PTL   1000000)

ACPI: DSDT 3E7FBC9D, 3363 (r1 COMPAQ 00B5      6040000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 3E7FFFC0, 0040

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3e900000:c1680000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 227584

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01703000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 995.564 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 905744k/917504k available (2125k kernel code, 11272k reserved, 657k data, 172k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb7000 - 0xfffff000   ( 288 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xfffb5000   ( 119 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc03ba000 - 0xc03e5000   ( 172 kB)

      .data : 0xc0313451 - 0xc03b7a3c   ( 657 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0313451   (2125 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2030.09 BogoMIPS (lpj=4060190)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0080893f 0081813f 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0080893f 0081813f 000001ce 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (128 bytes/line)

CPU: Processor revision 1.4.1.0, 1000 MHz

CPU: Code Morphing Software revision 4.4.0-10-156

CPU: 20030501 16:35 official release 62.0.1-4.4.0#1

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0080893f 0081813f 000001ce 00000100 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Transmeta(tm) Crusoe(tm) Processor TM5800 stepping 03

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0400 (from 0e00)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd80c, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:05.0

PCI quirk: region 6800-687f claimed by vt82c686 HW-mon

PCI quirk: region 8100-810f claimed by vt82c686 SMB

PCI: Firmware left 0000:00:08.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 7) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Power Resource [LRP0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LRP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LRP2] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x3810-0x381f has been reserved

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

pnp: 00:05: iomem range 0xfffc0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x8000-0x807f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x6800-0x687f has been reserved

PCI: Bus 1, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: 00001800-000018ff

  IO window: 00001c00-00001cff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-43ffffff

  MEM window: 44000000-47ffffff

PCI: Bus 5, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:0b.1

  IO window: 00002000-000020ff

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  PREFETCH window: 48000000-4bffffff

  MEM window: 4c000000-4fffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [CMB0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN0] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN0] to D3

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN1] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN1] to D3

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN2] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN2] to D3

ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

ACPI: Video Device [VIDO] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (57 C)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: VIA VLink IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.1, from 0 to 9

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1040-0x1047, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

hda: HITACHI_DK23EA-30, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=58140/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

EXT2-fs warning (device hda3): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:07.5 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.5[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: VIA VLink IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.5, from 255 to 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.5 to 64

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

bcm43xx driver

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 15

PCI: setting IRQ 15 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4306, rev 0x3

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 5

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x5, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x80d, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x807, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 4: ID 0x804, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 2, Type 2, Revision 2

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-7185  Mon Apr  2 18:29:54 PDT 2007

NVRM: CPU does not support the PAT, falling back to MTRRs.

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.0 [0e11:00b5]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0b.0, mfunc 0x01001022, devctl 0x64

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

pnp: Device 00:06 activated.

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0068, PCI irq 9

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.1 [0e11:00b5]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0b.1, mfunc 0x01001022, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0068, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: irq 9, io mem 0xe8024000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: irq 11, io mem 0xe8025000

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

input: Jing-Mold USB K/B+Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Jing-Mold USB K/B+Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0c.0-2

input: Jing-Mold USB K/B+Mouse as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Jing-Mold USB K/B+Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0c.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: irq 7, io mem 0xe8021000

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 0.95, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Jing-Mold USB K/B+Mouse as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Jing-Mold USB K/B+Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0c.0-2

input: Jing-Mold USB K/B+Mouse as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Jing-Mold USB K/B+Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0c.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xe8020000, irq 9, MAC addr 00:08:02:92:35:40

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x127, pl 0xe (2005-04-18  02:36:27)

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Radio enabled by hardware

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: 30-bit DMA initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Selected 802.11 core (phytype 2)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 1, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 1, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1, .auth_mode = 0

SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:0c:41:e3:12:c5

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:500464k

```

I can get the node (/dev/ttyS0) to show up w/ a custom udev rule...

```
#No Legacy Serial ports  /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

ACTION=="add",      DEVPATH=="/devices/platform/serial8250/*", OPTIONS="ignore$

ACTION=="remove",   DEVPATH=="/devices/platform/serial8250/*", OPTIONS="ignore$

```

However this causes Hald to fail... I'm at a loss as to what has changed to get this node written correctly from Udev with out a custom rule... I never needed it before, I just Had to get the port working to test the Xdriver for the pen.

Any ideas?Last edited by aka.bugle on Fri Jan 11, 2008 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aka.bugle

Ok... I got it solved... I had a kernel selection wrong... I had a "serial HW VT console" selected  and it must have taken control of the /dev/ttyS0 ... unselecting this in the kernel freed up the /dev so that now my stylus is recognized.

----------

